# Clip tubes or remove them before IVF/ICSI?



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,

I had a lap 2 weeks ago and have found out today that I definitely have 
a hydro  on my right side.

My consultant said I would have to have them clipped before I start my IVF/ICSI tx.  However, I said I would rather have it removed and she got quite stroppy and said that she would only do that if both were blocked.

Can I ask for your honest opinion ladies - which is better - clipping or removal?  Also, are there any success stories of women having their tubes clipped then having a BFP with IVF/ICSI?

Thanks,

Lou x


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Have recently had this discussion with Dr B at my clinic and he says clipping is as good as removal and alot easier surgically. So I would go for the clipping.

Ruth


----------



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

Thank you Ruth,

You have put my mind at rest.  Is there any chance that if one day I ov from my left side that I would get pg naturally?  I am having ICSI anyway but would be good to know for future.

Thanks,

Lou x


----------



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

Obviuosly I meant when the tube has been clipped x


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

If the other side is left unclipped then there is always a chance of natural pregnancy though reduced as only 1.

Ruth


----------

